# Am i the only one?



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I only block lace items to open up the pattern.Lindseymary


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I never have blocked. I have not washed baby gifts either. I read here that I probably should do both. I'll ask the next Mommy I plan to send a gift to.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

It depends on what it is and how badly I have mangled the shape of it.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I have blocked some things. I always wash something before I give it away.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Should I block hat? If so, how?


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess you are in good company as many KPers seem to not block, I being one of them. I have never blocked anything. I usually use acrylic yarn, as I itch terribly with wool, so I don't see the need to block. I make things only for me. If it fits when finished and I like it, then I wear it. If not, it gets ripped out and made into something else.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I only block if it's absolutely necessary. The blocking police haven't broken down my door--yet.


----------



## coloradokami (Mar 13, 2014)

Omg! Sounds like me. I make it, if it passes my standards i keep it, if not its taken out and used for something else.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I'm with you!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I pretty much always block. Really makes a difference in most things. I usually use natural fibers or a blend so that makes a difference too


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Because my patterns are usually on superwash yarn I don't block; however, if it's for a special gift and the yarn is a hand wash then I'll block. All the superwash shawls I knit (for a prayer shawl ministry) open up just fine in the washer.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I've never blocked anything in 57 years of knitting and neither has anyone else I know who knits.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I've also never blocked anything in all the many years that I've been knitting, and until I joined KP 4 years ago, I didn't even know what blocking was!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I only block if it's absolutely necessary. The blocking police haven't broken down my door--yet.


 :lol: After this post they may well be on their way!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I find with lace knitting, especially when using very fine thread, it is essential to block to open the pattern and see the true beauty of the design. I find that if lace is not blocked then the finished item can look limp and bedraggled.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Creature of habit here as I learned to press in couture and tailoring and doing a lot of crocheted/tatted laces in sewing thread and in doilies, placemats, runners and table cloths made me block and extreme block.

Now however due to the invention of polyester and wash and wear most people think of nothing about wrinkles. We do not have maids and valets for taking care of all that. So it is entirely up to you and what you want to do as for this question.

I will tell you an inside secret--it evens the loop strands back out since you can not as a human keep them even (only a machine can). Avoid linen and ramie yarns along with many lacey patterns that need distortional blocking like the standard doily coming back into vogue. You can wear your Aran sweaters like you have slept in them and who will care. Leave your shirt tail hanging out in areas and most importantly drop your back waistline to your generous hipline and you will be punking baby.

Am I not alone in seeing the hip-hop and rap artist all perfectly pressed with ladies all around physically--wonder who does all that pressing between takes (must be many of those as well) so someone still presses. No wonder the dry cleaner that sends all your items to the same cleaning facility in town now do not know or even have a press of any sort. The jenny was a quick steaming for slight hanging wrinkles and never intended as the real press that it is used for now days.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Should I block hat? If so, how?


I blocked a hat using southern girl's info on p2 of this thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-358336-2.html it really made a difference to the hat's appearance. I didn't remember to get a picture before giving the hat to the person I made it for


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Depends on the yarn and the pattern. I don't block acrylic yarn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> I only block lace items to open up the pattern.Lindseymary


I never blocked anything until I started knitting lace. But it is still mainly lace I block.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


im also guilty don't feel bad


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I do not block everything, actually most of what I knit I don't block. Large items I usually do block, but right now I am making hats which I don't block.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I used to block everything, even after I had to switch from wool to acrylic yarn because wool yarn makes me itch so. However, I have knit a blanket for Rusty and I looked at it and it looks fine like it is and he won't care if it's blocked or not. I also have crocheted some granny squares for a small afghan for myself using the same colors that I used on Rusty's blankie, and to my surprise, they look just fine so they're not going to get blocked. It feels strange not to block, but these things look just fine not blocked, at least I think so. I was really surprised.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't block either


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I'm with you!!


Me too.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I don't wash or block. I don't know people's allergies, so I just tell them to wash it in their own soap.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have never blocked any of my work,it never needs it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I rarely block anything. The item I make has to really need blocking before I will block it. A friend supplied me with some wool yarn and a crochet pattern for a vest and asked if I would make it for her in exchange for the beaded watch band watches that she made. I crocheted it, but without blocking, the pattern would not look as nice, so I blocked it before giving it to her. On the top down baby sweaters that I knit in acrylic yarn, sometimes the lower edge wants to turn up and if I steam block them, it will stop that from happening. I never block headbands, scarves, fingerless gloves or most of what I make.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


When I learned about blocking wires, I _had_ to get some for myself! That was over a decade ago. I have used them exactly twice. Once for just the lace edging of a requested Pimpelliese and once for my taupe mistake: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/croeso-lace--cable-shawlette ... in the blocking of which one of my 'rust-resistant' blocking pins rusted and stained the project. I have since bought 100% stainless steel *rust-proof* blocking pins, just in case I ever block another project.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Should I block hat? If so, how?


If you have a foam head, on it. If not, on your noggin. If the wrong size for yours, then stuffed with an inflated balloon or a wad of plastic bags.
Most of mine never get blocked, though my beret really should be dried over a dinner plate next time it's washed. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/greens-beret-2


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I don't block anything.
Something delicate and lacy, I gently stretch on table to get the shape and dry. 
I think some people stretch their things too much.
I've seen shawls where the pattern was pulled so much apart and it was so flat.
I don't like that. I like where there is still texture left.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I block sweaters, cardis, shawls and scarves. I don't block hats, gloves and toys. Always have and always will. I hate blocking btw :lol:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I wash everything and block as needed. Sometimes all that is needed is smoothing the damp item. Blocking evens out any irregularities. Anal...I know.


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope, no blocking. you cannot beat that fresh knitted bounciness that dissappears after 1st wash!!
I don't do swatches either!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pinkeyelash said:


> Nope, no blocking. you cannot beat that fresh knitted bounciness that dissappears after 1st wash!!
> I don't do swatches either!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

pinkeyelash said:


> Nope, no blocking. you cannot beat that fresh knitted bounciness that dissappears after 1st wash!!
> I don't do swatches either!


Same here


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

This was all interesting. Thanks to everyone for their input,


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have never blocked anything, yet I have seen many say they block everything they make.

If the item made is in shape why block it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't block everything, only what I feel needs it.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I'm with you!!


Me too.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I rarely block anything too, but then I mostly knit in Acrylic.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I never did until I joined this forum. With so many posts re this I thought this must be something worth doing.
I block everything since then. Makes an immense difference to stitch definition and sizing in all garments.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never blocked, ever


Di


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

no


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for over sixty years and never have blocked anything. I have sometimes steam pressed


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't 'block', in fact had never heard of it until I joined the KP site.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's all according what I have made, some things like scarves with cables don't really need blocking. Lace does need "opening-up" but apart from that if it looks OK it probably is. :thumbup:


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

No I rearly block anything.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I have never blocked. The few times I tried it didn't work.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never blocked anything, either. I made a shawl once, but found that a local dry cleaner would do it for $5. It came out great, and was so worth the money.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Oakley said:


> I've also never blocked anything in all the many years that I've been knitting, and until I joined KP 4 years ago, I didn't even know what blocking was!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Me neither!!!!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Oakley said:


> I've also never blocked anything in all the many years that I've been knitting, and until I joined KP 4 years ago, I didn't even know what blocking was!!


This sounds like I could have written it.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have never blocked either and my projects are always fine. I definitely wash any gifts I give.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I never did until I joined this forum. With so many posts re this I thought this must be something worth doing.
> I block everything since then. Makes an immense difference to stitch definition and sizing in all garments.


Same here. I block everything now, even acrylic and I love the clean fresh smell and the results.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have never blocked! When I sew things up they look perfect.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Block very rarely and had no disasters to date


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The only things I ever block are skirts on Jean Greenhowe's toys only if she says to block them.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you asked this. I have tried to block and I really don't see much difference. I usually just wash it hand or machine as the label suggests. Works for me. Saves a lot of trouble


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It depends..there are some that I don't block..depends on the yarn


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't block, either. I do, on occasion, steam a piece (if it's curling badly).


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


First, you shouldn't feel that anyone will "hate" you for your question...I was always taught that there aren't any dumb questions!! Anyway, I only blocked one time--a beautiful hand-knit sweater which was to be a gift. I sent it to a dry cleaners--and when I picked it up to my dismay, it was now the size of a child's sweater. So, for me....NO, I do not block, and my knitting items seem to be just fine. A personal preference, I believe!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Never have, never will.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I alwYs wash my knotted items and block them, i find they soften up. I main'y knit with acrylics, for children, and wool blends for adults.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Depending on what it is determines whether I block or not.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Nope, I'm another one


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never blocked anything in 57 years of knitting and neither has anyone else I know who knits.


Me too. Maybe if it's being sold it could look better but I've never even thought about it. Think it's cos when we learned no-one did.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I only block certain items, not all, not even most. I do work exclusively with synthetic fibers and mostly crochet. Do what you want to do and don't be influenced by anyone else. To each his own. Happy
knitting.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

[


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


Only when I need to & feel it will benefit the item. Most of my knits go to charity and are nothing 'special' so don't need blocking.
Do what you feel you need to, it's up to you after all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> Me too. Maybe if it's being sold it could look better but I've never even thought about it. Think it's cos when we learned no-one did.


Exactly!!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


No!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I only block if it's absolutely necessary. The blocking police haven't broken down my door--yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I see you've made it through 5 pages, so far, and got all kind replies! Yay!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I never have.....and never had any complaints either..so I guess blocking isnt really that important


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

You are not. I've only ever blocked lace knitting and not all of those.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

I only block lace that needs to be opened to show the pattern and/or something that seems not to be the shape I was attempting. Most acrylics don't need it.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

I never block .


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I do block, because I feel like the end result has been handled so much by me that I need to clean it. And it smells very nice when I'm done. I can't say it always does this, but generally my finished object looks a little more finished, a little straighter.

And I can't imagine anyone will hate you for the question.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

What a relief...... Me too. I HATE blocking. But I do block all lace work and anything with cables. Otherwise I use the steam iron...... Blocking is fine if you have space. That is my nightmare because when I knit lace I knit shawls, they are often bigger than a bed!!! Sigh


allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

I make hats, scarves and hats...never blocker


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't feel so bad, now. Had not ever blocked anything, but after reading posts on here thought I should. Did not have much luck with what I did and stopped doing it. I use mostly acrylics or wool blends.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I learned to block as a matter of course way back in my teens as only wool yarn was used then. I smoothed out the stockinette pieces for easy joining of sweaters. I only block when needed these days as most yarns are easy care and finish up beautifully when washed.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Hudson said:


> It depends on what it is and how badly I have mangled the shape of it.


Same here. LOL. It really just depends on the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope, I dont block either!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I didn't used to block, but I've found everything looks so much more professional when it's blocked. It brings out stitch definition nicely, softens some scratchier yarns and evens the ocasional tension blips.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have blocked my lace knitting. Seems to really open up the stitches/design. Made a wool afghan for daughter's wedding..washable wool. I figured why block> She would have to block every time she washed it> So...the answer is not too much


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I learned to do blocking, not the best but I do send many of my items to be blocked at the LYS.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I find that a light blocking makes my knitting look more "professional". It is entirely up to the individual. Knit on!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I blocked a scarf once, to open up the pattern (the only time I've done it). It returned pretty much to what it was before blocking.
I usually knit with washable yarns, wash the item and lay flat to dry. I guess you could call this a form of blocking. LOL


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I guess you are in good company as many KPers seem to not block, I being one of them. I have never blocked anything. I usually use acrylic yarn, as I itch terribly with wool, so I don't see the need to block. I make things only for me. If it fits when finished and I like it, then I wear it. If not, it gets ripped out and made into something else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I always wash whatever I make to give away. It is surprising how much this improves the look, and I find out how well what I made will hold up to washing. I use acrylics almost exclusively (the thought of wool makes me itch, lol). I wash and dry it just as I think anyone who will receive them will do. After drying in the dryer, I will lightly steam them which does give them a finished look. I don't over steam because I don't want to "kill" the fabric, just give it a little shaping and finish.

This is just the same as anything else about knitting; the right way is your way. If you are happy, that is all that counts


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

I always block.To me it really makes a difference.I don't wash the item but advise the person receiving the item of this.Some people,especially babies may have a reaction to the detergent .I leave that to the recipient.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I was taught that a finished item wasn't truly finished until it was cleaned the way it would be once used. That means washing and drying according to the iiem. Shawls should be blocked if lace. Any other item should be laid out to dry and shaped appropriately. Washable items should be treated according to the fiber/fabric. Acrylics should be dried in the dryer to keep their shape.

In my opinion, the washing is the most important because you never really know what a yarn is going to do until it is put to the test. Blocking comes in varying levels of severity. One size does NOT fit all.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Oakley said:


> I've also never blocked anything in all the many years that I've been knitting, and until I joined KP 4 years ago, I didn't even know what blocking was!!


Same with me. I had never heard of blocking and I have been knitting since I was seven - I am now almost 74. I never knew my mother block anything either and she was a wonderful knitter. Also, in her day there was only wool, no artificial yarns at all. She occasionally pressed a finished garment with a damp cloth and a dry iron. That was all.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

This is basically what I do also. I also have a problem with wool.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I don't block either.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I do not block pc. knit with acrylic yarn. Acrylic yarn has a memory and can achieve it the same if I steam after item is put tog. I do block my alpaca and/or wool pcs. Natural fiber pcs. I believe should be blocked. They seem to go tog. nicer if blocked.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

no


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope you are not. I only block what needs to be blocked. To block or not to block, that is the question.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

CBratt said:


> Should I block hat? If so, how?


I put a towel rolled into a ball in a plastic grocery bag and put my hats on that to block. Works for me.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I blocked a lace shawl to open the pattern. I used to never block anything but have found the pattern opens nicer on some things. But, I do not block everything, that's for sure.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I always block. Makes a big difference in the appearance of a project. So many times I see projects posted that would benefit from a good blocking. You spend so much time knitting something, why not spend a small fraction of that time to block. You will be surprised.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

I have never blocked anything I have knit. I'm not sure I would do it correctly anyway!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I had never heard of blocking until I joined KP but I have never knitted a shawl either. I have been knitting for 48 years and I have done lots of cable and fair isle but until today I had never knit socks either. I started my first pair today on a 23cm circular needle and I am enjoying the challenge.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been knitting since 1946 and did not know you were supposed to block knits. Boy talk about being behind.!!!!! Still dont and wont.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I block, but I don't like to! I've found that particularly with items with a lacy pattern somewhere in them, the pattern tends to "pop" if they've been blocked. But, I completely understand not wanting to!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I block sweaters, cardis, shawls and scarves. I don't block hats, gloves and toys. Always have and always will. I hate blocking btw :lol:


Yes, I block most things, but as you stated, not toys. I also dislike doing it, but it is worth it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I block some things, and I don't block others. It's usually the lace projects that get blocked.

Hazel


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I block my lace. I have sock blockers but that is mostly because they dry quicker that way... and some of them are lace. every thing is pat to shape and dry flat.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope..I don't either...


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Hardly ever!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

not on your own


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I block things.... I thought everyone did!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I block sweaters, not caps or mittens. Garments made on a knitting machine seem to need less blocking. I wash all, except mittens and caps.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You're not the only one; I don't either.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I very rarely block. I thought I was the only one. I use acrylic yarns so blocking really isn't needed. I do block my items that are crochet with cotton thread.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

my mother never blocked and I dont either. a little steam will work wonders when the edges curl.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I do sometimes, it depends on what it is and how it looks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have never blocked acrylic items. I do occasionally block things made with other fibers. It depends on the item. Some things look good without blocking, but if I think blocking will improve the look, I block.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

my mama never blocked anything , and her work always looked fabulous,, I wish I could say like mama like daughter, I do block some times, when I look at it and think it needs it,, but not most of the time


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Only items made with natural fiber ex. wool and lace items.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I also almost never block. I do wash things before I give them away to children, though! With machine-washable yarn it's easy enough.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't knit, I crochet but I have never blocked, I was not aware this was something I should do but might want to try it. What are the benefits of blocking?


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

It depends what I'm making and the fiber content. Anything made with acrylic is just washed and dried according to the label. Anything lace is always blocked to bring out the lace pattern. Something that needs to be seen together is usually blocked before sewing to make the sewing easier.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I blocked a scarf once and I HATED how it looked, all the stitches went flat and I could not stand it!
So, no, I never block- anything at all. If I knit for a baby, I wash my hands before I knit - every time.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I like to steam most of my projects to even out my stitches and also prior to seaming up items. 

One thing I've learned is to steam my cable stitches on the back side . This keeps the cables from flattening out.

So yes I steam block . Works for me.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

This is the blocking police. Come out with your hands up.


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't block either. If I think it needs shaping I do but I don't regularly. I do wash all baby articles I give away.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Only block things that ab-so-lute-ly need it, just like ironing!! LOL!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I also use mostly acrylic yarn. It's what I can afford at this juncture. I don't judiciously block, as in pinning the project down and shaping it unless it's pieces of a garment I'm going to stitch together. I do usually wash it and lay it flat to dry.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I hardly ever block so you don't have a hater here!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> I only block lace items to open up the pattern.Lindseymary


Ditto.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


No i never have but reading what they say about blocking I'm wondering maybe I should


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't block.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

I block only if it makes what I knit prettier/fit better, especially my lace items, which often don't look good at all unless they are blocked.

I have had good results washing knitted items before wearing them/giving them away because the items often times were softer and more wearable after washing and it helped me to make sure those dratted ends I sewed in wouldn't become unraveled.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I only block it if doesn't look to be the right shape or proportion after its finished.
Sometimes a baby cardigan will need it just to get the front edges flat and even.
The blocking police are welcome any time ! I love company ! &#128522;


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

No, I have never blocked anything I have knitted or crocheted


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

bwtyer said:


> Depends on the yarn and the pattern. I don't block acrylic yarn.


I make mostly small items; hats, scarves, dish cloths don't get blocked, wool Christmas stockings do.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I will no longer feel guilty about not blocking.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

No you are not, I will steam press if I really have to but I just don't have the space to spare to block any thing.


----------



## Susanmryan (Jun 17, 2012)

No I do not block any of my knitting .


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I have never blocked anything in my knitting life, except some items may get thrown in the washing machine and hung on the line to dry.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

Oakley, I'm with you - I never knew there was something else I should be doing. However, I did make a shawl for my niece last Christmas and it instructed me to block, so I looked it up and found out how and did it that one time. It did look better afterward, so will consider in the future for wearable items. But I've mostly made baby things and afghans and they seemed to work out fine.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't enjoy it, so I only do it when I think the item _really_ needs it. But even that is getting old on the sofa that I've been using as a base. I'm contemplating the foam blocking blocks because I think the sweater for myself that's currently on the needles won't look right without the effort of blocking well. Rats.


----------



## StarrBright (Oct 5, 2015)

NO you're not Allison!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Only if it is absolutely necessary and I mean ABSOLUTELY necessary!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Mwende said:


> This is the blocking police. Come out with your hands up.


Luv it!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

skitty's_mum said:


> Me too. Maybe if it's being sold it could look better but I've never even thought about it. Think it's cos when we learned no-one did.


You are right, we did not "block" garments in those days! Instead we would press the pieces lightly through a damp tea towel, both before and after sewing up.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

No but you might be a "Carrier".  Sorry, needed a giggle!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have only blocked once and that was to open the feather and fan stitching. Washing it just depends. You are not alone on this


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> I have blocked some things. I always wash something before I give it away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I have blocked a few things but mostly not. What is the use when they look just the same blocked or unblocked.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I block sweater pieces whether acrylic or wool. It is so much easier to sew together. It is like pressing seams open when I sew fabrics. It makes it easier to get the next seam sewn. The finished item just looks better... even if I don't block the finished sweater. I block scarves and hats, just because they have a more finished look. But I don't do it because I'm "supposed to". I do it because I like the results. If it doesn't make a difference to you, then I certainly wouldn't do it!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I once blocked one of those dishcloths with the pictures on them. The directions said to push down all the stitches that weren't in the picture. It took quite a bit of time.
...and I thought...all this for just a DISHCLOTH???


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

In my 70 years of knitting I have only blocked once. That was to make the fit ( ahem ) a little bit looser. Think ahead.....unless you are going to block an item every time you wash it forget about it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I pretty much always block. Really makes a difference in most things. I usually use natural fibers or a blend so that makes a difference too


I never blocked anything until I started to knit lace. It never occurred to me. Until lace, I usually only knit with acrylic, and the few sweaters I had knit up to that point, and all of the hats and scarves were acrylic or other synthetic fiber.

Since then, I block everything except some hats and certain scarves (which are pretty much ribbing all the way through). I've found that the items have a nicer finish to them than without blocking which includes acrylic fibers as well as natural ones. I have found blocking is well worth the effort.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't usually block, either. Only some of the lacy things I've knit, as they look nicer


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jodymorse151 said:


> ... I have not washed baby gifts either. I read here that I probably should do both. I'll ask the next Mommy I plan to send a gift to.


I always feel that if I wash something prior to giving it makes it seem like it's used as in not brand new anymore... I especially wouldn't wash a baby item first as most mums want to carefully wash all their baby things themselves, using whatever cleanser they prefer for their bub...


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't block everything, but if I'm going to enter a project in the county fair, especially if it's an afghan or something else that needs to lay flat, I will block it. They really check for that in our fair!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I do block lace. I never block dishcloths or socks. Only lightly steam garment pieces prior to seaming as it makes the job easier. I never block a plain garment after seaming... Occasionally I have aggressively blocked the bottom rib of a jumper or cardi to stretch it out, because I hate wearing things pulled in at the bottom.


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

No, you're not the only one. I admit that I occasionally block but I'm not skilled at it and prefer to skip it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I rarely block anything.
i work mainly in non-wool and most are best blockd in the washer/dryer.
my most recent wool sweater was 'blockd' by shaping on the drying rack.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been knitting for 66 years and have never blocked anything. I do wash items I am giving as a gift.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I hardly ever do. I figure when I give it away, they aren't going to block it when they wash it and then they'd be disappointed if it looks different.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I generally use acrylics or cottons/bamboo for socks, just flatten them and they look like socks... no blocking there.

Any baby things are acrylic, I wash if it's been in progress for more than a few weeks.

shawls usually get a good soak and stretch and when dry i steam to get the edges looking good. Doilies get washed, stretched, stiffened, then pinned only if they can't be hand shaped when wet. No wools here, so again no problem for me.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually do not block unless a scarf curls or I have rolling edge problems. I just do not see the use of blocking. That said I do not do a lot of lacy shawls either.

Fiona. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## sztain (Feb 24, 2015)

I usually use acrylic yarns and I do not notice a difference whether I block or not


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never blocked anything in 57 years of knitting and neither has anyone else I know who knits.


Thanks for this reply. I feel better about my own non-blocking now!! :lol:


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've never blocked anything in 57 years of knitting and neither has anyone else I know who knits.


Same here 
 
And I knit acrylic, wool, cotton etc.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I have only blocked lace to get it to open up the pattern.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

pinkeyelash said:


> Nope, no blocking. you cannot beat that fresh knitted bounciness that dissappears after 1st wash!!
> I don't do swatches either!


I agree 100%!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

nwjasu said:


> I have only blocked lace to get it to open up the pattern.


Ditto. I did a shawlette for my SIL and it was the only thing I ever blocked properly - :lol:


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

The only thing I block are the circular bubbles shawl when I knit it, Never wash any baby garments . To me if you wash an item it becomes 2nd hand. I forgot to add even with the shawl I do not wash Only spray with warm water, and then pin out & let dry for 3 days


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

No you are not the only one. I only block if there is no other way to keep the knitted item flat to sew up. I know I should.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't block or wash anything. When I am making baby things, I always wash my hands and put baby powder on my hands.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


I have only just started blocking. I never have done in the past. Thanks fellow KP'ers


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I block my lace shawls as it makes the beautiful patterns appear !!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

juerobinson433 said:


> ..., Never wash any baby garments . To me if you wash an item it becomes 2nd hand. ...


Someone else who feel as I do.


----------



## Millrog (May 16, 2011)

Hi there, I have been knitting for over 60 years and I've never blocked anything I have knitted. Blocking has only been in fashion so to speak since I joined the knitting sites in 2009. Didn't hear of it before then.
Have a nice day and don't worry about blocking. Wendy


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It looks like there are many more non-blockers here than blockers. Glad to know I'm not alone. :thumbup:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I've never blocked anything, perhaps that's where I'm going wrong!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Depends what I am knitting and how it looks when I take it off my needles.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> I block sweater pieces whether acrylic or wool. It is so much easier to sew together. It is like pressing seams open when I sew fabrics. It makes it easier to get the next seam sewn. The finished item just looks better... even if I don't block the finished sweater. I block scarves and hats, just because they have a more finished look. But I don't do it because I'm "supposed to". I do it because I like the results. If it doesn't make a difference to you, then I certainly wouldn't do it!


👍


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

NO you aren't. I never block. I wash the stuff and that's that. If something is going to REQUIRE blocking, I pick a different pattern.

So far so good!


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


Fellow KPers, thank you, thank you, thank you for answering. I always feel better once I know I'm not the only one (applies to any situation). I appreciate that you all took your time to reply.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Allison


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Never blocked,,wash by hand then rinse,finish off in the spinning cycle of the washing machine then in the dryer with a towel, remove and lay it flat to cool then add ribbon or whatever, I have never had a failure. I should add that I am not talking about wool.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

allisonrya said:


> I'm just asking so please, no haters. Am I the only one who doesn't block what she knits?


You are not the only one. I blocked a scarf once and as soon as it was dry and I unpinned it, it curled up beautifully. No more. I don't block sweaters or hats, either. They seem to turn out fine without it. I haven't done any fine lace so I can't comment on that for blocking.

You are definitely not alone. I believe it is not necessary in most cases.

I haven't knit any swatches either. I am not the patient sort, and I am nervous that my swatch would take up yarn that I need for the item.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't block acrylic, but I do everything else. It just gives it a finished look.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

There was a thread here a while ago which was interesting.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-224729-1.html After seeing this I started blocking my knitting and am very pleased with the results. I love to see the threads wriggling into another shape and everything looks so much more finished.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I remember a fellow worker in my office paying a staff member for knitting a baby gift. The item was lumpy and unattractive. I would have loved to take it home and block it but said nothing. It was a lose lose situation.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

WendyMargaret,
Where abouts in Vermont? I lived in Rutland up until June.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

nurselayn said:


> WendyMargaret,
> Where abouts in Vermont? I lived in Rutland up until June.


Mary, I'm only 45 minutes from Rutland in Rockingham.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

jodymorse151 said:


> I never have blocked. I have not washed baby gifts either. I read here that I probably should do both. I'll ask the next Mommy I plan to send a gift to.


I'm with you. I figure the "mommy" would want to wash before putting anything on the baby and with skin sensitivity, I recommend washing with Dreft. But, no, I rarely ever block.


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

And I thought that was just me !!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I've never blocked. Am... I don't knit wool, but never blocked anything. I had sometimes ironed / steamed knitted items though...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I only block my shawls.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I only use acrylics (no remarks from the knitting snobs please) and I never block


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

To me it is obvious when something needs to be blocked (curls up etc.) Things do look a little better when they have been blocked. I always wash things I give to babies - even if they don't get dirty when I knit them, the yarn has had a long journey!


----------

